# The Wildlife Crime Story—From Africa to Asia



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Photographer James Morgan documents wildlife crime from the forests of Central Africa to markets in Thailand. Along the way, he witnesses the devastation brought to species such as elephants and tigers and the devotion of leaders and rangers who are working to stop illegal wildlife trafficking.

http://worldwildlife.org/videos/the...mpaign=wildlife-trade&utm_content=january2013


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*Record Number of Rhinos Killed in South Africa*

The South African government just released staggering news about rhinos: 668 individuals were slaughtered in 2012, a 50 percent increase over the previous year. Even more shocking: this is a 5,000 percent increase since 2007. The dramatic increase in poaching is driven by a mistaken belief that rhino horn has medicinal powers. The horn is also seen as a highly desirable status symbol in some Asian countries, notably Vietnam. The increased value of rhino horn has enticed well-organized, well-financed and highly mobile criminal groups to become involved in rhino poaching.










Poaching statistics released by the South African government reveal 668 rhinos were slaughtered-a 50% increase over 2011 and a staggering 5000% increase since 2007, when the number poached was 13. Already, an additional five rhinos have been killed since the beginning of this year.

The meteoric increase in poaching is driven by a mistaken belief that rhino horn has medicinal powers. The horn is also seen as a highly desirable status symbol in some Asian countries, notably Vietnam. The increased value of rhino horn has enticed well-organized, well-financed and highly-mobile criminal groups to become involved in rhino poaching.

Taking Action to Stop Poaching

Illegal wildlife trade is now the most urgent threat to three of the world's best-loved species-elephants, rhinos and tigers In WWF's 50 years of conservation, we have never seen wildlife crime on such a scale. Action must be taken to ensure survival of these species.

In December, Vietnam and South Africa signed an agreement aimed at bolstering law enforcement and tackling illegal wildlife trade including rhino horn trafficking. The agreement paves the way for improved intelligence information sharing and joint efforts by the two nations to crack down on the criminal syndicates behind the smuggling networks.

There is an urgent need for countries to work together and stop illicit trade routes and ensure those arrested for poaching crimes are prosecuted and punished.

WWF has launched a global campaign to stop wildlife crime. Join us in our efforts and learn what you can do to save wildlife and people from becoming victims of wildlife crime.

http://worldwildlife.org/pages/stop-wildlife-crime


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

A rhino horn is just keratin, these people who use it as traditional medicine would have the same results grinding their own hair or nail clippings. I have the opinion that poachers (and murderers for that matter) should be killed the same way that they killed the animal. It would certainly get the message across.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

MDR said:


> A rhino horn is just keratin, these people who use it as traditional medicine would have the same results grinding their own hair or nail clippings. I have the opinion that poachers (and murderers for that matter) should be killed the same way that they killed the animal. It would certainly get the message across.


They have a shoot on sight I guess rule lol
Especially in the protected areas.

It doesn't scare them at all. They shoot back and hunt the rangers down as well

Edit- I'm talking about parts of Africa not Asia


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Check this disgusting crap. I wish I could be put in a room with a locked door with these people. 
I have no mercy when it comes to things like this.

The torment on that baby bears face actually makes me sick. I almost cried watching this


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Bring that woman to my house. I have a rottie that will make her more scared than that poor bear cub ever was.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Bring that woman to my house. I have a rottie that will make her more scared than that poor bear cub ever was.


I'd pay to see that


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't believe that was happening at a zoo. Then in a few years when the bear gets bigger it will maul someone and they will have no idea why it happened.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Give the Rhino's suicide belts with a dead man switch... Hook it to their heart beat, if they die... BOOM!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I can't believe that was happening at a zoo. Then in a few years when the bear gets bigger it will maul someone and they will have no idea why it happened.


I know just shows how much they actually care about animals

Its actually pathetic


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Give the Rhino's suicide belts with a dead man switch... Hook it to their heart beat, if they die... BOOM!


poachers doesn't slit their throat, they shoot them in a range...

so....

your idea doesn't work xD


----------

